# Tanganyikan special orders at finatics!



## finatics (May 23, 2006)

Hello again everyone... well I am going to be doing an order with my supplier in the USA and I am going to you his direct link to his website so that you can order his fish from me at the store and save and get breeder direct prices! What ever the USA price is will be what you will pay in CANADIAN DOLLARS landed and ready for pick up at the store when ever you are ready! (NOTE: ALL orders must be picked up within 1 week of arrival!) This means that you ONLY pay for the fish you want... NO SHIPPING FEES, NO BROKERAGE OR IMPORT FEES ETC... for example, my supplier lists black calvus for $7.75 USA $$ each... you will pay me $7.75 each CANADIAN plus HST and nothing else! This is truly a great deal and I have done this before several times and customers love the deals! ALL FISH MUST BE PRE-ORDERED AND PRE-PAID though and you are only entitled to buy what you have paid for! I am trusting NOBODY either as I do not want to be burned on any non-payments! There will also be no other deals allowed on this order... example NO "buy 5 get 1 FREE deals" that I always offer on in-stock fish. You have an opportunity to save as much as 50% on this deal! The approximate delivery date is expected to be the last week of September or the first week of October but I will notify you upon the date as soon as I know... the shipment date will depend on how many orders come in and fish availability as I have minimum orders to fill for lower air fare rates etc... IF a fish is not shipped or comes in dead I will gladly refund your money deposit paid. All fish are on a first come first serve basis... please do NOT email my supplier and ask questions as this is something I am doing and he does not want to be involved in dealing with the public. If you have any questions or concerns please phone me at the number below or pm me... Thanks for your co-operation and hope to see many of you soon at the store.. mb

FINATICS AQUARIUM STORE
599 KENNEDY ROAD IN SCARBOROUGH (M1K 2B2)
CLOSED MONDAY TO WEDNESDAY
OPEN THURSDAYS AND FRIDAYS FROM 11AM TO 9PM
OPEN SATURDAYS AND SUNDAYS FROM 11AM TO 5PM
PHONE 416-265-2026


----------



## finatics (May 23, 2006)

BUMP... orders are coming in slowly so be sure to hop on board to ensure that you get what you want.... this is a steal of a deal folks... you can save as much as 50% on your fish! I don't offer this deal very often!!! thanks, mb


----------



## Al-Losaurus (Jul 21, 2009)

finatics said:


> BUMP... orders are coming in slowly so be sure to hop on board to ensure that you get what you want.... this is a steal of a deal folks... you can save as much as 50% on your fish! I don't offer this deal very often!!! thanks, mb


hey mike any update on his list or word on the yellow calvus? i sent them a email but figured there storms are causing a delay in the response. O btw LionsShare from pn lol


----------



## finatics (May 23, 2006)

the site has not yet been updated but soon I am hoping! keep checking! thanks... mb


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

Possible to get Aethiomastacembelus elipsifer??? (Tanganyikan Leopard Eel)


----------



## J-P (Feb 27, 2011)

what's the web link?


----------



## Al-Losaurus (Jul 21, 2009)

J-P said:


> what's the web link?


http://www.reservestockcichlids.com/home.php


----------



## J-P (Feb 27, 2011)

ahhh thank you


----------



## finatics (May 23, 2006)

sorry "bigfishy" but I cannot seem to find any eels... try Big ALs... I see them on their "special order list" as I am on their customer email list... they are very expensive though but sign up at the store and get the updates... thanks.. mb


----------



## finatics (May 23, 2006)

RESERVE STOCK CICHLIDS WEBSITE has now been updated as of today September 6th... get your orders in fast... mb


----------



## finatics (May 23, 2006)

bump! get your orders in soon people... looking at september 26th arrival so all orders need to be in by september 21st....... priority listing on fish! mb


----------



## finatics (May 23, 2006)

bump.... need orders in by september 22nd... thanks.. mb


----------



## finatics (May 23, 2006)

bumping this again... mb


----------

